# Lowered 1.4 with Long Tube Headers



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Does any one have there car lowered with long tube headers . I am getting ready to buy headers & I want to make sure the if I buy long tube that there not going to hit the ground. I hate to spend $1000 to $1500 for header & smash them on a speed bump or something.


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

So no one has a lowered gto with long tube headers


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I have mine lowered with LTs. You have to be kinda careful. I run adjustable Koni's on all 4 corners too. The speed bumps aren't the biggest issue, its those little parking stall stops and the pins that stick up and out of some of them. They will rip off the front cover when you back off of them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do LTs wit ha 1.4 drop.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

:agree ... are cars already sit low as it is stock. a .8 rear and 1.0 front will sit your car real nice.

i would do more than an inch personaly


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Ya i know our car sit kinda low stock but when you throw a set of 18 x 9.5 in the rear & a set of 18x8.5 in the front & drop the car down on the tire then they look sweet. 

Ok can anyone thats running long tube tell me how low there header hang belong the car or how high they are from the ground.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

with a 1.4" drop you're giving your self less than 3/4" for travel. The car will ride like crap and bottom out on the bump stops. I think the headers will not be the biggest problem.


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Well thats where your wrong. After replacing the front struts with a set of koni the car hasn't hit the bump stop but maybe two times & that was in a road contruction zone. The car is a little stiffer then it was but it ride nice & it looks hella sweet.


----------

